# Eastern Buckeye Crappie Club



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

That is what I am working on. I hope to have the flyers done this week and start distribution by the end of the month when I start attending the outdoors shows that Jane and I do for our business.
Tim


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Is this going to be a social club or just a tourny club?


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I would like it to be both. I am doing this on my own just wanting to get the slab guys together. We have saugeye and bass clubs, but nothing for crappies.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I may be interested. Sounds great!

We really need a club around here for fishing and just BS'ing


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd be in, Tim... Let me know what you need buddy.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

What I need is a co-director. I was hoping to get some guys interested with some club and tournament experience to help. Carl, you have enough to do with this site.
I would like to set up a site but I have even got that done for our shop yet.
Tim


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i would bi into it the side of my boat says slab killer


----------

